# NEC Tables mention "compact conductors"...



## stonewhite (Aug 10, 2012)

hello

What is being referred to by "compact conductors"? For example, Table 5A in chapter 9.

thank you


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

stonewhite said:


> hello
> 
> What is being referred to by "compact conductors"? For example, Table 5A in chapter 9.
> 
> thank you


Picture a normal stranded conductor, there are voids between the round strands.

Now mash them so tight that the strands change shape so there are no longer voids between them. Most aluminum conductors are compacted.


----------



## stonewhite (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks, mate!


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

There is now compact SE cable available. Also, the terminations have to be listed for use with compact conductors.


----------

